# harvey industies Deft saws



## ciscoeuk (17 Nov 2009)

hi all heres a few pics to wet you appitite of the newer version of an old favorite DEFT saw, that use to be supplied by Lyndhurst who has now sadly bit the dust.

i have spoken to Jack Xu (MD) of harvey's who make the DEft saw which is a the same model as laguna tools USA, they make for grizzly USA, (deft with a bear suit) and a few others, to drop a few hints,

the saw comes in CE reg version in 2 sizes 30" table or a 50" version with mobile base as standard and comes with a 5 year manufacturers machine warrenty






old faithfull





the new router insert





the new version with all the addons

*Saw brochures *
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jodjhoktriw/HW110LG pdf.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zm5znozen2o/band saw pdf.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1t5ghhmzgmg/panel saw pdf.pdf

further info to be posted on the import process and cost involved 

all the best


----------



## Mike.C (17 Nov 2009)

It would also depend on who the importers were because after Lyndhurst people are going to be very wary about who they hand their hard earned cash over to. :lol:

By The way where are Harveys based? 

EDIT: Your pictures links will not open.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## head clansman (17 Nov 2009)

hi

interesting, when the rest of info going to be posted please .hc


----------



## ciscoeuk (17 Nov 2009)

head clansman":377b4fb7 said:


> hi
> 
> interesting, when the rest of info going to be posted please .hc



all info will be posted soon still in talks with the chap, he actually phone me today we had a good chat and sort a few things out


----------



## ciscoeuk (17 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":36vxtyd9 said:


> By The way where are Harveys based?
> 
> EDIT: Your pictures links will not open.
> 
> ...



harvey are in china 

links are to dwnload pdf files pisc are posted


----------



## 9fingers (17 Nov 2009)

I really do hope this works out for you Ciscoeuk.

To me the risks are enormous and the cost saving is just not great enough to balance against the risks.

I feel it will be essential for your protection to have a contract with each prospective purchaser passing on the financial risk to them.

I really do think you should take professional advice.

You could get some real quality British cast iron for less than the sums I've seen being bandied around.

Sincere Best Wishes

Bob


----------



## ciscoeuk (17 Nov 2009)

9fingers":174hifbe said:


> 1 - I feel it will be essential for your protection to have a contract with each prospective purchaser passing on the financial risk to them.
> 
> 2 - You could get some real quality British cast iron for less than the sums I've seen being bandied around.
> 
> ...



hi bob 

if you don't take risk now and then you will never know

1 - that was my intention the customer pick up all the financial risk

2 - i do now ahout british iron but where can you pay £1000 for a modern tablesaw thats take a dado cutter, used wadkins are hard to find in good condition and in 240 volt 3hp all the best


----------



## wizer (17 Nov 2009)

I don't wish to offend you cisco. But I'd not want to deal with this through you. You've been around here five minutes and have no business to back you up. 

I suggest anyone consider this before passing a huge amount of money to someone you don't know.

If I was to import one of these machines, I'd do it myself and have myself to blame if it all went wrong.


----------



## frugal (17 Nov 2009)

ciscoeuk":3fc3ayse said:


> 1 - that was my intention the customer pick up all the financial risk



As a potential customer why on earth would I buy something from you based on that statement. So if it falls off the boat, or is damaged in transit, or your warehouse is burgled, or you get the sums wrong and the business folds, I am loose the money I pay you up front in so that you can test if a business model just shown to fail repeatedly will work this time...

Sorry, but the risk/reward equation does not stack up in your favour. As a customer I do not care about your trials and tribulations in getting stock into the country, the only thing I care about is that when I order something it gets from your warehouse to my workshop, everything else is your problem.


----------



## Mike.C (17 Nov 2009)

ciscoeuk":3qk6f1ge said:


> 9fingers":3qk6f1ge said:
> 
> 
> > 1 - I feel it will be essential for your protection to have a contract with each prospective purchaser passing on the financial risk to them.
> ...



The customer takes all the financial risk :?: Can you explain what you personally mean by this? *I suspect its, "You pays your money you takes your chance."** And whats the difference between this and Lyndhurst?*

The dreaded dado head cutter, what so good about a saw that can take one of these? 
Woodford sell the Xcalibur which takes a dado, but they are not much good in a pro shop unless you can get a CE mark, and according to HSE, you will not be able to get this unless you can fit a brake that stops the dado within 10 seconds.

IMHO you have lost plenty of customers already. The way I understood you on the Lyndhurst thread, was that a few members were going to get together and through you (for a small charge of £50) save some money by importing a few saws, but it now looks like you want to run it a business WHERE THE CUSTOMER RISKS ALL THEIR MONEY.

No thank you

Mike


----------



## Karl (17 Nov 2009)

Cisco

I think you're pi$$in in the wind with this one.

Nobody in their right mind would take you up on the offer (which I note doesn't include any indication of price). Why would they pay up front (and assume risk from that point) for a saw which had to be sourced, shipped, etc etc etc. And then it may not be "to standard" - who arranges for its return?

You refer to a "5 year manufacturers warranty" - of absolutely no use to the purchaser as they would, presumably, have to return the item to China to have any fault remedied.

Too much risk for very very little gain.

If you bought the saw into stock then re-sold them, that'd be a different issue. 

Karl


----------



## wizer (17 Nov 2009)

I think the only way to get this saw into this country would be for one of the big boys to pick it up OR for someone who's got a lot of money, a wharehouse and a lot of spare time to ship over ten at a time and not have to worry about shifting them quickly. I heard pigs might fly too.

I am surprised, after all the positive reports of saws like the xCalibur and DEFT, that more retailers haven't picked this style of saw up. I guess it's, as I said on the other thread, to do with the European style being more popular in the trade here.


----------



## ciscoeuk (17 Nov 2009)

i get what everyone has said on the risk factors but i only post the info so that anyone could order direct to cut the middle man out, as this is a first venture into importing goods





> think you're pi$$in in the wind with this one.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind would take you up on the offer (which I note doesn't include any indication of price). Why would they pay up front (and assume risk from that point) for a saw which had to be sourced, shipped, etc etc etc. And then it may not be "to standard" - who arranges for its return?
> 
> ...


----------



## wizer (17 Nov 2009)

How much capital do you have Cisco? If none, then I'd stop wasting your time. It's a non-goer.


----------



## Creampuff (17 Nov 2009)

Hey ciscoeuk

Have you looked into the freight forwarding side of this venture, as it may suprise you just how expencive it it to ship from the far east.

There are many different charges, such as Freight, BAF & CAF, which can vary between shipping lines, and if your shipping small amounts, ie a couple of machines at a time, you will be charged by the cube, and you goods will be shipped in a container with many other peoples goods.

If you want more info about shipping, and all the charges involved the best stop would be the British Institute of Freight Forwarders. http://www.bifa.org/content/home.aspx

Hope this is of some help, and good luck if you choose to go ahead with it.
Its a good time to buy form the far east at the mo :wink: 

Regards

Andy


----------



## ciscoeuk (17 Nov 2009)

Creampuff":pn4w6cjd said:


> Hey ciscoeuk
> 
> Have you looked into the freight forwarding side of this venture, as it may suprise you just how expencive it it to ship from the far east.
> 
> ...



thanks i take the info on board and thank for the link


----------



## wizer (18 Nov 2009)

So just to be nosey, I asked for a quote from these Chinese manufacturers. Here's the quote that I got:

TOM，

Thanks for you email. Our best price as follows:
MJ3442 418.48 without ROHS
MJ3442 430.32 with ROHS
MJ2325B 408.74 without ROHS
MJ2325B 419.79 with ROHS
wired for UK voltage and have a UK plug
regards,
Alice

This was for the SIP style tablesaw without the sliding table or extensions and the Charnwood style 16" bandsaw. 

Just out of interest, what is ROHS ? Their Tax I guess? Also can we run through the rest of the finances. I asked them to quote including delivery to a UK address. Does anyone know how you work out customs charges on something like this? What other hidden charges are there.

I'm not seriously thinking about this. But I think it's interesting to explore. The prices are good if they stay in that region. I might consider it later next year when I've sold some more of my body to medical science...


----------



## Aled Dafis (18 Nov 2009)

Google is your friend

ROHS - The Restriction of the Use of Certain Hazardous Substances

http://www.rohs.gov.uk/Docs/Links/RoHS Regs Guidance - 21 June 2006.pdf

Basically it looks like you'd need the machines with ROHS.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## ciscoeuk (18 Nov 2009)

Aled Dafis":34vgh8a8 said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> ROHS - The Restriction of the Use of Certain Hazardous Substances
> 
> ...



rohs only comes into play if you are a comercial vernture, all machines, must be CE certifide which is a minimum code for europe


----------



## wizer (18 Nov 2009)

thanks

any what about customs charges? Have you worked that out yet Cisco?


----------



## Jake (18 Nov 2009)

ciscoeuk":2hiumm3x said:


> Aled Dafis":2hiumm3x said:
> 
> 
> > Google is your friend
> ...



Quick google says not:



> Can I import for own use?
> No, the EC's 'Guide to the implementation of directives based on the New Approach and the Global Approach' (the 'blue book') available at http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/newappro ... 282_en.pdf states note (30) in the side bar of page 18 under note (30) “Thus, imports for own use are also considered placed on the market…”. Therefore it is our view that EEE imported into the EU for own use even from another branch of the same organisation outside the EU must comply.



(from http://www.rohs.gov.uk/FAQs.aspx#10)


----------



## ciscoeuk (18 Nov 2009)

theres a bit of a grey area on this point of ce or rohs,

i no health & safety guru, so i am going to conceed


----------



## wizer (18 Nov 2009)

For the price difference, I'm really not fussed. I'd import the ROHS version. Not that I fully understand the difference.

So no one know how the customs work on importing machinery?


----------



## Jake (18 Nov 2009)

Having actually done what I should have done and read the Directive, it does only apply if you are 'importing professionally'. That might well still catch Cisco with his scheme, though given he is proposing to take a fee.

The other thing to be aware of is the supply of machinery regs, useful brochure here http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg270.htm

Again, one would need to be careful to make sure any import is not caught by this - note that a supplier cannot rely on a non-EC manufacturer's CE mark, he has to carry out due diligence to ensure that it meets all relevant standards himself.


----------



## ciscoeuk (18 Nov 2009)

wizer":36yt571d said:


> So no one know how the customs work on importing machinery?



hi all 

this is what i am investigain and will have answer's shortly!, thanks to a few people who are helping me!

as for ROHS i will have to add my list of investigation, sheesh!

just s thorght! the parts for the deft saw?? who will supply, as the poeple who have brought deft brand can only go back to the maker???? for replacement parts


----------



## ciscoeuk (18 Nov 2009)

Jake":27at5nf3 said:


> The other thing to be aware of is the supply of machinery regs, useful brochure here http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg270.htm.
> .



link is dead


----------



## studders (18 Nov 2009)

Just seen the cost for delivery from China, for a tablesaw, for a single unit, £175 and presumably there will be duty to pay on top of that? Doesn't seem worth it to me, especially if something goes wrong and it has to be returned.


----------



## Jake (18 Nov 2009)

ciscoeuk":1ze38v8k said:


> Jake":1ze38v8k said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing to be aware of is the supply of machinery regs, useful brochure here http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg270.htm
> ...



Try now. It was just a full stop getting amalgamated into the url.


----------



## wizer (18 Nov 2009)

Well I've been searching around trying to work out the import duty. Basically it's "How long is a piece of string". The clearest answer I could get is that it's typically between 3-9% but then it went on to say that it could be as high as 85%! So you pays your money, you takes your chances. There lies yet another risk with this method of obtaining machinery.


----------



## Dibs-h (18 Nov 2009)

Tom - most imports from the Far East accrue a duty at 6%, according to TARIC,

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds/tarhome_en.htm

The duty is payable on the total of

- goods price + carriage + insurance

then VAT on the lot at the prevailing rate. Carriage is taken to be inclusive of Fuel Surcharges, handling charges, port charges and anything else they can pull your pants down with.

ROHS - relates to restriction of certain substances and is mainly aimed at limiting the import of items with Lead in the solder, CR6 in Chrome plating and similar - and on the whole relates to importers who are selling the goods on. If the goods are not in general circulation RoHS might not apply - but an over-zealous Customs employeee or Clearance agent might make life difficult.

Also with importing - there is the cost of LOC's, as only a fool would do a wire transfer. All banks will charge for LOC's - then you will need an agent at the point of loading to validate you aren't being shipped a crate of bricks.

Also, all Chinese imports will be priced in USD - even if it's implied, so currency purchases need to be planned.

The cost of shipping vastly differs depending on things such as,

- is the manufacturer inland?
- are they offereing FOB to the nearest river port, or FOB to the nearest Sea port?
- is the quote from a specialist cargo consolidator or from "Take it or leave it"? Or from their mate who's making a markup?

Sometimes it's easier to pay that little bit more for goods produced by someone who is closer to a sea port than someone inland where you have to add the cost of shipping the goods to the nearest river port.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## ciscoeuk (18 Nov 2009)

Dibs-h":28c0c8i3 said:


> Tom - most imports from the Far East accrue a duty at 6%, according to TARIC,



thanks dibs

you save me a load of research

after doing a taric search for table saw and machinary tax is 2.7% plus vat on top 

after i get a wholesale price it seems to be a venture worth further investigation

all the best


----------



## wizer (18 Nov 2009)

That does help Dibs, thanks

Confirms my original opinion that by the time you've got it here, the savings will be minimum and the after sales service will be Zero.

Old Iron for me


----------



## jorgoz (30 Dec 2009)

I was unpleasantly suprised to find out that the Deft T30 table saw was no longer available in the UK. Over the channel (Belgium) the offer of a decent quality/decently priced table saw is the same as in the UK. You've got your on the cheap hobby machines and you've got overpriced 'quality' machines. I currently own a HBM table saw, a SIP 01332 clone and rate it as a good hobby machine (crooked tables, mitre slots that need quite a bit of fettling and still, table saw insert so so, lousy splitter, finish quality) and will be putting it up for sale to fund the Deft clone. By the way, what brand name will you be using ?

The HW110LG-30 fits nicely in between (though closer to the quality stuff for the money) and i'm happy to hear someone is trying to get it back into Europe. I for one am quite interested and will happily hop over the channel to pick one up, after fiddling over one in you proposed demo days and depending on the final price of course. 

If all the manufacturers mentioned in the subject title sell this saw, and many of which harvest good reviews in the States, Canada and Australia (maybe in NZ as well  ) i don't see any problem with the product. I wish you all the luck with your venture and hopefully until we meet. 

PS. Bandsaws look good as well.


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Dec 2009)

If I wanted a table-saw I think I'd go somewhere like Scott & Sergeant, and see what they have in the used line. (Considering availability of spares of course.) 

It might not be exotic, with fancy gizmos on it, but it would likely be British iron, and good British iron to boot.

Given the choice then of a serviceable Wadkin, over a modern saw, well I'd go for the Wadkin every time.

In the UK, it is up to the sender to pay insurance on the goods, (This can be added to the shipping costs of course.) Sender also does the chasing up if stuff goes astray. Only the sender has proof of despatch and for that reason, only the sender can file a claim. Too many slapdash eBay sellers don't know or ignore this, and use the same old 'if it don't arrive, hard luck' spiel! One of the main reasons I don't buy from eBay now. 

John


----------



## big soft moose (30 Dec 2009)

Benchwayze":14s8jbom said:


> If I wanted a table-saw I think I'd go somewhere like Scott & Sergeant, and see what they have in the used line. (Considering availability of spares of course.)
> 
> It might not be exotic, with fancy gizmos on it, but it would likely be British iron, and good British iron to boot.
> 
> Given the choice then of a serviceable Wadkin, over a modern saw, well I'd go for the Wadkin every time.



i tend to agree , if i had space i'd be looking at something like this





for 385 notes

or this




for 525 notes

rather than importing a lump of from china or wherever

unfortunately i dont have the space these would need so i'm currently stuck in the jts10/TS200 area of budget compact tables.


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Dec 2009)

Nice saws Moose, 

Yes please, if I had the space!

John


----------



## big soft moose (30 Dec 2009)

Benchwayze":1ckyie45 said:


> Nice saws Moose,
> 
> Yes please, if I had the space!
> 
> John



I nearly bought the top one - but the death of my computer meant having to spent the available cash replacing that instead and in fact although i could just about fit it in i dont have the space to use it effectively so ive decided to leave the tablesaw until i have a bigger 'shop.

that said i may buy one of these for the new 'shop at work as, joy of joys, we are going to have three phase wired in (additionally to the eight single phase sockets)


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Dec 2009)

Some years ago, I almost bought a 16" saw, (Startrite if I recall).
I had the space then, but the sheer size and HP of the beast put me off.
I think Axminster said something like. 

'Anyone who uses this saw at full depth of cut is a brave worker indeed.' 
Not the best sales techniqe I thought! 

I'd have had to sell it though to fit anything else in and there's still not much chance of having any bigger a a shop! 

Good idea to have three-phase added though. Lots of better machinery will be available to you. 

Regards

John


----------



## ciscoeuk (30 Dec 2009)

Benchwayze":22brh89l said:


> Some years ago, I almost bought a 16" saw, (Startrite if I recall).
> I had the space then, but the sheer size and HP of the beast put me off.
> I think Axminster said something like.
> 
> ...



i agree with most of the the post but who has 3 phase in there workshop from the out set, that can accomodate machines that are quite big for small workshop, 

hence i would like to supply both table and band saw for the domestic 240 volt, they do a 3 phase version but at a price

anyway i have desiced to start small


----------



## big soft moose (30 Dec 2009)

ciscoeuk":2wjz4732 said:


> i agree with most of the the post but who has 3 phase in there workshop from the out set,



you dont have to have a three phase supply as most of the old lumps have dual voltage motors and can be rewired in delta rather than star and run off an inverter costing only 50 or so notes.

that said you are right to only import single phase to start with as there is no real need to have three phase machinary in a hobby shop - what benchwayze and i were saying is not that these are good because they are three phase but that we'd rather have an old uk machine , even if it is threephase and inverted, than import from china with the likelyhood of minimal aftersales support.

I'm not knocking what you are doing, and i'm sure there are those who will buy the imported deft - but it isnt for me.


----------



## ciscoeuk (30 Dec 2009)

big soft moose":20dj3qcu said:


> ciscoeuk":20dj3qcu said:
> 
> 
> > even if it is threephase and inverted, than import from china with the likelyhood of minimal aftersales support.
> ...



who said i was offering minimal support, i want to offer customer support to my best ability, but i am not sure how the returns are going to work or if you a damage in transite problem???? this is still being considered and worked out!

but i will say this i not just selling tables saw, i wam looking into sell high quality woodworking tools as a one stop shop for the unsual items and items that are hard to get hold off in the UK, keep an eye out,

any suggestions, and links, for suff that you would like to see in the UK?

all the best


----------



## Mike.C (30 Dec 2009)

Hi Ciscoeuk,

http://www.woodpeck.com/ If you could import a variety from the Woodpeckers catalog then I would be a good customer :lol: 

Rutlands have started to do a few bits, and the woodworkers workshop will import any of it, but he can be very expensive.

Good luck and keep us up to date.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ciscoeuk (30 Dec 2009)

Mike.C":x5ycz4ac said:


> Hi Ciscoeuk,
> 
> http://www.woodpeck.com/ If you could import a variety from the Woodpeckers catalog then I would be a good customer :lol:
> 
> ...


thanks mike,

i have looked at woodpeckers and i am trying to emulate a certain proportion of that that site, but i don't want to compete with screwfix for the nuts and bolts side of the business, i will try and stock at much as i can, but i have one rule i have to live by, that is,

only stock what i can sell on a regular basis, to start with and grow from there, i willl over the 18 months be adding new products on a monthly basis, all uk workhops members will be entitle to a 10% off there first orders (before vat)

at present the online shop is part built, just waiting for the new year to kick in and the VAT increase, then i can work out my margins

all items over a certain amount will be free delivery up 31kg, 
table/band saw will be by zone, at cost and directly invoiced to the customer, that way there is not arguments over shipping of large items

but that said alot of this is down to shipping cost at teh time of delivery??, still under investiation

i have a possible deal in the pipeline selling high quality German made Power tools but that just between you and me

all the best


----------



## LeChuck (30 Dec 2009)

Hey guys.

Sad to see Lyndhurst gone. I live in France and bought 3 machines from them (working great) including the T30. I was wondering if anyone here has an idea of where to find a replacement riving knife that would fit (will check with Laguna in the US). The original riving knife goes higher than the blade and has a blade guard attached, preventing non-through cuts. I'd like to be able to switch to a shorter one.

Thanks.


----------



## jorgoz (2 Jan 2010)

What about PSI tempest cyclone dust collectors ?


----------



## Mike Wingate (2 Jan 2010)

I have been using a 10" Startrite just like the one that Moose posted. It is a school saw, I have been using it for 37 years and it is a bit older than that. The fence is poor, but I can live with it. It is flat and cuts square, what more do you want? My outlaws live in Avebury.


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Jan 2010)

jorgoz":3isiylcn said:


> What about PSI tempest cyclone dust collectors ?



under investigation keep watching


----------



## Creampuff (2 Jan 2010)

Hi ciscoeuk

If you need any advice on the freight forwarding front, I'd be happy to pass along a few contacts for you, I have worked for a small Freight Forwarder for the past 23years as a Warehouse Manager. 
We now tend to concentrate on the UK side of things now ie Storage and distribution, but we have very reliable contacts in this industry, both in the UK and in Hong Kong/China.

Good luck in your venture :wink: 

Andy


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Jan 2010)

Creampuff":2gty7dp4 said:


> Hi ciscoeuk
> 
> If you need any advice on the freight forwarding front, I'd be happy to pass along a few contacts for you, I have worked for a small Freight Forwarder for the past 23years as a Warehouse Manager.
> We now tend to concentrate on the UK side of things now ie Storage and distribution, but we have very reliable contacts in this industry, both in the UK and in Hong Kong/China.
> ...



hi andy 

thanks, all help greatly aprecheated, looking to import from USA and china, area, at present certain things looking good for the site but i still in negs with a few people

so if you would pass on any details please pm me, i am looking for a UK wide shipping company 

all the best , HNY


----------



## Mike.C (2 Jan 2010)

jorgoz":548n57np said:


> What about PSI tempest cyclone dust collectors ?



I second this. If you can import a fairly priced cyclone I would be first in the cue.

As for my Woodpeckers link, I did not mean that you should import everything (as in YOUR Screwfix nuts and bolts jibe :wink: ), I just meant that their are a fair few things on there that we cannot get, or easily get over here. For instance I would buy one of their router table tops that specially fit the Incra LS positioners.
And ever if we can get the product over here often they have a much better choice and/or quality.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Jan 2010)

Mike.C":3vcm92ng said:


> jorgoz":3vcm92ng said:
> 
> 
> > What about PSI tempest cyclone dust collectors ?
> ...





> For instance I would buy one of their router table tops that specially fit the Incra LS positioners



don't rutlands do incra stuff?

thanks mike 

if you all could list what you want i will attempt source it, 

please be aware that large item will take longer to source and deliver as i don't have the space at present to stock everything, but willing to source what you need if requested and pay upfront!

all the best


----------



## Mike Wingate (2 Jan 2010)

I can only wish you good luck in your endeavour. American equipment is sparse over here, the Chinese equipment may be value for money, If you can ensure it's quality, it should sell.


----------



## Mike.C (2 Jan 2010)

ciscoeuk":1arftfgm said:


> Mike.C":1arftfgm said:
> 
> 
> > jorgoz":1arftfgm said:
> ...



Yeah Rutlands do sell Incra stuff, but I already have the LS positioner. I was saying that if I had the chance to buy one of their ready made for the LS Phenolic router table tops I would.
On a number of occasions I have already bought quite a few things direct from Woodpeckers, but the weight of one of these tops would send the shipping charges sky high from the US.

It is probably better if I wait until you get more established (have more space to store things and contacts in other countries) before I place any orders.

Good luck with your venture.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Jan 2010)

Mike Wingate":un9dssc2 said:


> I can only wish you good luck in your endeavour. American equipment is sparse over here, the Chinese equipment may be value for money, If you can ensure it's quality, it should sell.



theres a hole in this country, its called American Tools, 

ideas of what people want please post details and websites


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Jan 2010)

Mike.C":1cmears0 said:


> It is probably better if I wait until you get more established (have more space to store things and contacts in other countries) before I place any orders.
> 
> Good luck with your venture.
> 
> ...



thanks

got a pic of the LS Phenolic router table tops i will have a look


----------



## Mike.C (2 Jan 2010)

ciscoeuk":3nicayl7 said:


> Mike.C":3nicayl7 said:
> 
> 
> > It is probably better if I wait until you get more established (have more space to store things and contacts in other countries) before I place any orders.
> ...



Here are mate

http://www.woodpeck.com/rt2743.html

http://www.woodpeck.com/rt2732.html

http://www.woodpeck.com/rt2432p.html

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Creampuff (2 Jan 2010)

Mike.C":3jugcld2 said:


> ciscoeuk":3jugcld2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike.C":3jugcld2 said:
> ...



Mike. 

Take a look at the new items on the Rutlands site, they now do Woodpecker router table tops, expencive, but all pre drilled for the LS Positioner

Andy


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Jan 2010)

> Here are mate
> 
> http://www.woodpeck.com/rt2743.html
> 
> ...



thanks mike i have a look and get intouch with incra to get a price?


----------



## Mike.C (2 Jan 2010)

ciscoeuk":1f33wvhi said:


> > Here are mate
> >
> > http://www.woodpeck.com/rt2743.html
> >
> ...



Hi Mate thanks, but their not Incra products, Woodpecker make them themselves.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ciscoeuk (2 Jan 2010)

Mike.C":1q2b5lt8 said:


> Hi Mate thanks, but their not Incra products, Woodpecker make them themselves.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



did not know that 

can you not make one ? identical?

atb


----------



## Creampuff (3 Jan 2010)

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/power-tools-& ... 22-x-43%22




Andy


----------



## Mike.C (3 Jan 2010)

Creampuff":xelkbf0i said:


> http://www.rutlands.co.uk/power-tools-&-accessories/routing/router-table-tops/RT27430/micro-dot-router-table-top---27%22-x-43%22
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy I nearly chocked on my bacon sarnie when I saw the £160 price tag. 
The US Woodpecker price of $160 or £99 also seems a lot, but IMHO it is not to bad when you think that it is 27"X43" and laminated with two pieces of 5/8" MDF covered on both the top and bottom in Phenolic and pre drilled to accept my Incra LS. On top of that the hole has already been cut for my Woodpecker insert, and a mitre slot with track is also already cut and fitted. Along with the time it would take me to make it, I do not think it is that bad a price. But the extra £60 that Rutlands want is just that bit too much for me.

When you consider that you will not be ordering bulk, I do not think that you will be able to offer it much cheaper would you Ciscoeuk? So I suppose its about time I made my own.

It seems that they are importing a lot more Woodpecker things since I last looked.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ciscoeuk (3 Jan 2010)

> When you consider that you will not be ordering bulk, I do not think that you will be able to offer it much cheaper would you Ciscoeuk? So I suppose its about time I made my own.



£60 extra is not just profit is the bloody vat and import duty as well as margin for rutlands, but remeber the £ against $ is sh*t at present, so hang on

after seeing that link to woodpecker tops i think i will put it on hold for the moment

if you order direct from woodpeckers USA, it works out around £145, inc shipping, but theres limited warrenty with it and possible duty? 

i will be stocking componets for making jigs

i am at presrnt try to sorce t-track and fittings in the uk, trying to find the manufactuerm phew!

atn, b 8)


----------



## jorgoz (4 Jan 2010)

What about a DECENT mobile base, like HTC's mobile bases ?


----------



## jorgoz (4 Jan 2010)

Milani handcut rasps could be an alternative for the higher cost Auriou's.


----------



## ciscoeuk (4 Jan 2010)

jorgoz":31rkahxi said:


> What about a DECENT mobile base, like HTC's mobile bases ?



i am planning to sell asll heavy items with a mobile base as standard, simular to the htc brand but i might change that....


----------



## ciscoeuk (4 Jan 2010)

jorgoz":1yvmvq5f said:


> Milani handcut rasps could be an alternative for the higher cost Auriou's.


have you got main websites for both thanks


----------



## big soft moose (4 Jan 2010)

ciscoeuk":31knngjx said:


> who said i was offering minimal support ?



my comment wasnt intended as a slight to you but more a comment on the import of machinery from overseas in general

that said it was mentioned further up the thread that your chinese supplier was offering a return to base warranty only - having to ship a saw back to china for repair fits the definition of "minimal support" in my book

however if you are going to be offering in the uk repair or replacement then this is a different fish of kettles


----------



## ciscoeuk (4 Jan 2010)

big soft moose":3b2sloj4 said:


> however if you are going to be offering in the uk repair or replacement then this is a different fish of kettles



this is still under reveiw and i would like to offer a full repair and back up service, i do intend to stock stock a small quanity of spares for the saw, 
motors, switches, bolts, etc, 

but if there a major fault, that i can not deal with, then it may have to be shipped back, or scrapped and replaced bu the manufactuer, which could be upto 60 days, for a replacement or a swap, which ever is the beter for the customer?

atb


----------



## jorgoz (6 Jan 2010)

HTC mobile bases 
http://www.htcproductsinc.com/umb.html? ... ogId=10053

Milani rasps
http://www.fine-tools.com/feile8.htm
http://2sculpt.com/hand_rasps.html


----------



## ciscoeuk (6 Jan 2010)

jorgoz":32sg4i9w said:


> HTC mobile bases
> http://www.htcproductsinc.com/umb.html? ... ogId=10053
> 
> Milani rasps
> ...



i've been intouch with milani, they are send me details and looks like i will be stocking the wood rasps range, but i will making kits up

htc bases, still waiting to here


----------



## jorgoz (10 Jan 2010)

How about a dust barrier system for that dust free finishing like Zipwall ?


----------



## ciscoeuk (10 Jan 2010)

jorgoz":2alhwmif said:


> How about a dust barrier system for that dust free finishing like Zipwall ?



Protec International Ltd
Construction House
Adlington Industrial Estate
Adlington Cheshire SK10 4NL

freephone: 0800 834 704
freefax: 0800 834 705
e-mail: [email protected]

are the UK stockists? they have the market already 

I do like this product and may in the future take a second look, anyway this would be ideal for a spry booth for my model aircraft hanger

thanks for the suggestion


----------

